# RAG TOPS



## 6 T 4 RAG (Sep 26, 2008)

I NEED A NEW TOP WHO GETS DOWN IN SOUTH CALI? I WANT THIS DONE RIGHT THE FIRST TIME!


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG (Sep 26, 2008)

:loco:


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG (Sep 26, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

I got a hook up. $650 for stayfast canvas with glass window. I can also get it installed ,but need more info to get u a quote.


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG (Sep 26, 2008)

64 Impala rag


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

$490 stayfast canvas /plastic window . $650 stayfast canvas/ glass window. Colors avielable are burgandy,black,biege,blue, dark grey . Any other color is $75 more. pm me if you want to get one.


----------



## andrewpaull (Aug 17, 2012)

Getting Rag Tops is not a big deal in SOUTH CALI.There are plenty of shops dealing with convertibles or sliding rag-tops for cars and SUVS there.

lists


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

andrewpaull said:


> Getting Rag Tops is not a big deal in SOUTH CALI.There are plenty of shops dealing with convertibles or sliding rag-tops for cars and SUVS there.
> 
> lists


I dont think people on here are looking for buicks.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MEGAKRON said:


> $490 stayfast canvas /plastic window . $650 stayfast canvas/ glass window. Colors avielable are burgandy,black,biege,blue, dark grey . Any other color is $75 more. pm me if you want to get one.


You get it by the yard?


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

I hink its possible to get it by the yard. Dont know the prce . I can find out.


----------

